# bobcat not getting fuel????



## ACA Landscaping

last storm was running my 763h and just quit like it ran out of fuel but had 3/4 tank . opened up back primer bulb nothing but air,pump it up stayed soft cracked fuel filter bleeder nothing but air. so i went down road bought a few ft of fuel line and disconected main fuel line and ran it into a diesel can and primed and after all air got out and a few shots of either it fired right up and runs great. if you blow into the main tank line you can't hear it bubble and if you pressurize tank full of air thru line only air rushes back out when you remove air supply? has anyone ever experienced anything like this before? is there some sort of pickup tube that could have came loose or something . i realize i'll have to tear down and see but was just curious if its happened to anyone else. thanks


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Remind me, the 763 was the fuel tank behind the seat? 

If it is likely your pickup house is broken off. happened on out 742 this summer. would run fine till about half tank then wasn't getting fuel.. So poped the feeding hose found it broken put a new one in with the screen and was good as new.

If it's the tank under the engine like our s175 and newer machines. then not sure.


----------



## smokin2997

*no fuel - 743*

We had the same problem in a 743 we had. Ig the machine bounced too much when the tank was close to empty, the fuel line got caught in between the tank and the frame pinching it off. You could have a full tank and it would either act like it had a dirty fuel filter or not run at all. The solution we found was to unbolt the tank and get the hose loose - then everything ran fine. I don't know how they have done the tank set up on a 763 - but it would be worth looking into.
Mike


----------



## FteNelson

ive got a 743 and not to long ago i must have gotten a bad batch of fuelhad the same problem your talking about and it was a clogged fuel filter


----------



## snow7899

My pick up tube broke off this summer on our 743 and left me stranded in the basement of a house we were putting a floor in. I stuck a hose in the filler and and ran it into the filter inlet. bled the system and fixed in the yard. Make sure you attach a new pickup screen at the end of the pickup tube.


----------

